# 06 F250 wants a strobe kit for X-Mas



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

So I asked my truck what she wants for X-Mas and she said hide-away strobes...No problem...so I just spend less on the wife this year...HAHA.....seriously though, I have been looking around and have seen Strobes n More site, The Strobes and More "Pro System 4" is on sale for $160...for upgrading to 15' cables and thowing a switch in, Im looking at $200, I like have the two open plug ins so I can add cargo flashers at a later time...is this a decent brand to go with, comes with 5 year warranty...also, 60Watt...this strong enough....Im not looking to blind people, I do alot of driveways, just want people to see my ass end when Im backing out or cleaning up in the road...I need a good priced quality kit...any thoughts, comments, help, advise...like I said, I dont need rediculous, and also do these things draw alot of power?..Should I get a battery with a higher reserve? Thanks guys for the help in advance!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I use Whelen and they are great and the best and in the price range you are wanting to pay. I bought mine on ebay. Here are two for sale on ebay. 1)strobes and more comes with a switch panel which I bought for my strobe kit and works perfect, and the other listing is where I bought my strobe kit from. 2)At the time ovieda had the best deal on ebay plus free shipping but no switch panel. I bought the strobes and more switch panel after I bought the kit. Strobes and more did not offer the first kit when I bought mine over a year ago. I am very happy with my purchase and they come with the whelen warranty. I did not use a cable over 15 ft long in my reg cab long bed chevy, but I guess it all depends on where you mount your power pack and where you run your wires out of the cab. hope this helps. plus they are 6 socket power packs so you have room to add more strobe heads at later times. I have two in the front and two in the back and i just added two linears to my back rack under my lightbar. hope this helped.

1)http://cgi.ebay.com/New-WHELEN-90-W...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a55b42ab7

2) http://cgi.ebay.com/Whelen-90-Watt-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b7890e63


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Email Dissociative he has some great "idea's" of where to get strobes for a good price.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

So what is the actual brand strobes and more is? I know they sell Whelen kits, among others, are you saying strobes n more is decent quality, ....nevermind, you have whelen and a strobes n more switch..thanks for the info, very helpful...I just don't wanna put crap on the truck ya know....I am leaning towards Whelen because I am familiar with the name and quality


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

plowguy43;905737 said:


> Email Dissociative he has some great "idea's" of where to get strobes for a good price.


Will do, thanks!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

yep....i do


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

[QUOTE
=Dissociative;905829]yep....i do[/QUOTE]

love to hear your ideas dissociative...you know what I'm looking for its the first post..thanks


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I just bought the 90W Whelen setup on ebay from strobes-n-more (first ebay link posted above). They'll swap out the cables for 20-25 footers if needed (that's what I did I think it's +$1 per 20ft cable and +$2 per 25ft cable). Very fast shipping too.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250539005069&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I just bought these 120watt. I'm installling them tom, I'll pst a video when i get done.

Got one set for 98 plus the $15 shipping and one set for $87 plus $15 shipping.
came with a switch and all.. I know there not whelen but i couldn't justify spending the extra money for no more then I'll use them in my area.


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.sirennet.com/hk6c.html

$189 plus shipping. cant beat it..


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.strobesnmore.com/index.php?cPath=7
HIGHPOWERED GOODIES WITH REPUTATION


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

SHOW......thats actually a STAR box....it's not that bad really....i dunno if i believe the 120 but it should be bright as heck if it is....

all in all for that money that is a GREAT buy.......it's not china garbage but is very much the same quality as the sho-me stuff above. For occasional non-commercial use it's just fine.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

see.....here it is....its a star 90....120 i donno..

http://www.strobesnmore.com/star-svp-90-watt-strobe-system-w-6-strobes-sale.html


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

everyone pretty much beat me to the punch here on where to get the cheap stuff. 

Now some people get demos' and large quantities of police take outs that work just fine and cost a lot less. Always name brand WHELEN stuff.....usually the good stuff like the ISP line or the DOT line...not the entry level stuff. And when you buy the wires in 1000 foot rolls you can get pretty cheap on a set of 25' ers. Strobe tubes same story. 

Depends what you want, these deals listed are really great....i wish led woudl come down like this.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Dissociative;906667 said:


> SHOW......thats actually a STAR box....it's not that bad really....i dunno if i believe the 120 but it should be bright as heck if it is....
> 
> all in all for that money that is a GREAT buy.......it's not china garbage but is very much the same quality as the sho-me stuff above. For occasional non-commercial use it's just fine.


Cool, i did better than i thought then.. I'll post a video when i get them in tues.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

Dissociative;906682 said:


> everyone pretty much beat me to the punch here on where to get the cheap stuff.
> 
> Now some people get demos' and large quantities of police take outs that work just fine and cost a lot less. Always name brand WHELEN stuff.....usually the good stuff like the ISP line or the DOT line...not the entry level stuff. And when you buy the wires in 1000 foot rolls you can get pretty cheap on a set of 25' ers. Strobe tubes same story.
> 
> Depends what you want, these deals listed are really great....i wish led woudl come down like this.


so is it worth buying the Whelen Competitor series 90watt kit from strobesnmore? Costs about $215 if I throw in the better of two switches after S&H....

Also, sounds like Star is a decent brand to get?...My application is this, going on my personal 2006 F250, not a commercial vehicle, I plow alot of residential and also light commercial parking lots occasionally. We have some narrow winding roads out here and I dont want some a$$ to stuff their car into the back of my truck while I am cleaning up at the end of a driveway, I know it wont stop it, but will hopefully bring a good amount of attention to the people on the roads...

One more thing, the 90W compared to the 60W system, is there a major difference in brightness?...I assume so, and I am looking in the direction of 90W system, but havent ruled out 60W systems just yet until I hear some feedback...I figure for another $30, it makes sense going to the 90W...Im sure most of you are in agreement here.

thanks again guys for the input


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

It sound like the ones i got on ebay are a good set for the $115 bucks. Like i said they going in today so i'll post a video for you. We are putting a set on my excursion and a set on a 2500 chevy. 
As soon as i pry myself off of this site I'm going out to install.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

show-n-go;907523 said:


> It sound like the ones i got on ebay are a good set for the $115 bucks. Like i said they going in today so i'll post a video for you. We are putting a set on my excursion and a set on a 2500 chevy.
> As soon as i pry myself off of this site I'm going out to install.


You bought a kit with 9' and 16' cables?


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

well I ordered the 90W Whelen Competitor series 6 head (comes with 4) kit...upgraded to 20' wires, and got the switch upgrade as well, with the 1-2 light switch, 3-6 light switch, and flash pattern button...going to be installing it sometime in the next few weeks...possibly buy another 2 cables and strobe tubes after xmas to complete the 6 light system...from all I hear and for my application and how much I will be needing them, this is a good set to purchase...thanks for all the ideas and thoughts guys...went to strobes n more..not on ebay, just the regular site....cant wait to get my new strobes!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

T-M you have the FAR superior kit in comparison to Shows kit. IMO....

nothing wrong with the cheaper kit....works the same way....just not as nice as the CSP series.


----------

